# IVF Problem spots/acne after IVF - connection?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi, hope someone can advise me on this please.
I started with a mild form of acne around my mouth and chin area soon after I started treatment nearly 3 years ago. I put it down to stress and hormones etc.
Even months after we finished treatment - now 2 years ago, I blamed the problem on my hormone levels. This was dismissed by my GP and I even had my hormone levels checked, and they came back normal.
I changed my routines, eg no longer wash with flannel, contantly changing my "own" face towel, I've a strict twice a day routine with cleanser, toner, moisturiser, and no longer touch soap. I've never been someone who wears makeup - unless of course the spots are so red and obvious I use a concealer. I've even tried the healthy diet option!
And yet, there's only 1 week out of every month when my skin is almost clear. 
It's now getting me down.
Today I've read about acne on the internet and saw that most cases are triggered when high hormone levels appear at the start of puberty. So why is my theory so far fetched? Surely high hormone levels would act the same at the point of an IVF cycle? And if this is the case, and my spots were caused by it, will they continually return over and over in the same places?

I am very tempted to try out a cream I've seen advertised on tv. This particular cream, however, is almost £10 a tube. And without trying it, I don't know if it'd be worth it. I haven't named the product incase we're not allowed.

Has anyone else had simliar problems since IVF, and have you found a solution ?
Can anyone offer any advice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I appear to have develped PCOS since IVF no 4   I am awaiting testosterone blood results.

Try Freederm gel, quite good!

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Hiya

I'm sorry to hear about your skin, myself also a skin sufferer I appreciate how much it can get you down.  I'm also an ex Beauty Therapist so try some of the following and hopefully you will soon see the results.  Firstly drink and drink and drink water this is not just a cliche but really will help eliminate toxins.  Make sure your moisturiser is not greasy, I truly believe that a cleanser and toner can cost you 99pence as it is only on your skin for a shortwhile but go to boots and get advice on your moisturiser and buy the best one you can afford for your skin type as this really will help your condition.  Lastly using your thumbs rotate in small circular movements under your chin and along your jaw line to the bottom of your ear (behind lobe) this will help to drain your lymph nodes that maybe blocked causing the inflammations.

I hope this helps and the best of luck to you

xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for your responses.

Lou - sorry to hear about your PCOS - I have thought about that myself, having had over-active ovaries during treatment and un-diagnosed problems it seems probable that I could've developed a condition, will defo be back at GP's surgery for tests if my next plan fails!
I will seek further guidance on Freederm before I try - but I am sorely tempted to try it out, although my shopping spree in the morning has to be for Xmas pressies!

Meneilson - thanks for the tips. I've had professional facials before, prompted really for this reason, but each time, I've felt worse off. I will definately try the massage of the lymph nodes. At this stage, I will try anything!
The water thing is a minor problem as I usually gag trying to sip on plain water! Will try cutting out tea and replacing with glasses and glasses of diluted (weak) juice though.

Thanks again x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi

I have finished a cycle last week and ever since have been plagued with dry skin and nasty pimples on my chin, so your not alone hunni.......... Drives me mad cos I never suffered with spots before ever even as a teenager I was always lucky to have good skin  

Hey ho just one other thing to worry about 

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi,

I do really empathise with you.  And I don't think your theory is far fetched at all.

I had trouble free skin till I hit my 30s and then the spots began.  For me, definitely menstrual cycle related.  I tried many different treatments to help but nothing seemed to do any good.  I changed my cleanser to Liz Earle's Cleanse and Polish (it comes with a muslin cloth to rub it off, then splash with cold water so no need for toner), my moisturiser to Boots Time Delay.  I saw a big difference but still had a few spots.  

Then read rave reviews about Freederm in the press.  It has made a huge difference - I've been using it for about 4 months now and my skin is clear.  It doesn't dry the skin or irritate it like some of the benzyl peroxide products do.  If I do get a spot it is short lived.  I use the Freederm 2x a day all over my face, everyday.  For me, it has worked brilliantly.  Think it's about £7.95 in Boots and the tube lasts a long time, probably about a month. 

Hope that helps.  Good luck, Succotash


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi, my skin also flares up when I have tx.  I use dermalogica products which are specially formulated for such problem skin - you can find these at some chemists and beauty salons.  Also it's important to eat properly.  Cut down on sugary and saturated fatty foods (I tend to avoid red meat), get lots of roughage in the form of vegetables, beans, wholegrains, fruit and drink loads.  Essential fats (fish, nuts, seeds etc) are really good for the skin.  Also Acidophillus (good bacteria) from a health food shop works wonders for my skin.  Whilst on tx I drink dandelion tea to help my liver - which I believe takes a knocking - deal with the drugs. A cup of hot water plus slice of lemon in the morning is also beneficial.  

Good luck!

Henri


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Everhopeful,
Ref your post, I,m a fully qualified Beauty Therapist... you don't really need to do your skin care routine twice a day, just do it in once, in the evening.... by doing it in the morning as well you are effectively striping the skin of it's natural oils, from the acid mantel, give it a go and see if you notice the difference.

I hope you don't mind me asking... I see from your post, that you have adopted recently, you say you were matched with in a month is this from start to finish  Over the years we have considered adoption, but are ever hopefull with the IVF, would you mind telling me a little bit about it, the process, what it was like, was it too evasive, did you have to go on many courses etc etc...? I  know that there is a lot of controversy over adoption alot of people say that there is too much red tape involved....

I look forward to your reply
Best wishes to you  Little


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi little

No I don't mind you asking! When I said we were matched after 1 month, I mean 1 month after being approved.
We applied in April 2004, we had police checks, medicals, reference checks etc. Then in July 2004 we went on 3 day prep course. In August 2004 we met our social worker and start the home study - which was 8 visits at our home spaced out over 3 months. Very enjoyable and really relaxed. We attended panel in Feb 2005 and were approved as adoptive parents! And exactly one month later we found out about our daughter! So the main part of the adoption process took 10 months for us which I think is about average. This included times where social worker was on sick and holidays etc. But although it sounds like a long time, we were kept ticking along nicely with forms and meetings etc. The time flew by. Inbetween which we were able to get back into "normal" living! And of course planning for the future (which with IVF we'd never dared to!). And if you think about it, it's only 4 weeks longer than you'd wait to have a baby naturally.

We found it a much less stressful process than IVF. And yes there are strict rules but then there has to be. It's definately not put us off going through it again for our 2nd or even 3rd child!!

Best of luck with your IVF and thanks for the tips!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello
Thank you for responding to my post, you have been very informative.....one of the things I didn't ask you in my post was, did you specifically ask for 0-24months.... or older.....? or was it difficult to achieve a child from that age bracket....or were you pressured into a much older age group. I have always thought that it would be easier to bond with a newborn baby rather than a child of a slightly older age group, I hope that this doesn't sound selfish, I know that there are thousands of unwanted children, but obviously the older they are at the start, the more influence they will have had from people around them. Also I'm not sure how difficult  my DH would find trying to bond with a much older child, which obviously you have to consider!!

We intend to have another IVF cycle, soon...... but if this doesn't work, then we may possibly  look into adoption. It's encouraging to hear that it has worked for you and that you feel confident to go through it all over again!!
Best wishes Little


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi again Little!

We always wanted as young as possible. We were told that we'd be approved for 0-3yrs, this was so that if a child we were interested in should turn 3 before the panel hearing then we wouldn't need to be approved again. In effect, our social worker always knew she was looking for younger than 24months. She said she'd hoped to get us younger than 19 months (as ours was when we met her) but felt that it was such a good match, if we decided to pass it by, we might be waiting months for a younger match. 

We think we got her at just the interesting stage! She was (and still is) learning new things, and we've still got potty training etc to master. So we've not missed her milestones at all. Wouldn't change our choice for the world!

Good luck with your IVF, keep us informed!


----------



## little (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Everhopeful, 
Just wanted to thank you for responding to my second post, I am so pleased that you and DH found Adoption the right path to take..... it gives other people like us hope....

I expect Christmas this year will be one to remember for you and DH..... We are hoping to start our next IVf cycle around Christmas time, well down regging at least, but before we do that, we are going to recharge our batteries with a short break in Spain......We can't wait for both!!.....

Yes I will keep you informed!!
Best Wishes to..... you, DH and DD  
Little.


----------

